# Lighter yellowish green plant



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 14, 2007)

One of my five plants looks rather different than the others.  It shows good growth but into the second week of actual flowering, I notice that the whole plant is starting to look a little yellowish, or light green.  

 What can cause this...undernourished?

I have been feeding 2-3 times a week with only 1/4 normal dose of food with Floranova for flowering.  They are in 80 degree closet so I water almost every day.  The plants are under 1000 watt hps.  What do u think is the cause?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2007)

Donnyboyrocks said:
			
		

> One of my five plants looks rather different than the others. It shows good growth but into the second week of actual flowering, I notice that the whole plant is starting to look a little yellowish, or light green.
> 
> What can cause this...undernourished?
> 
> I have been feeding 2-3 times a week with only 1/4 normal dose of food with Floranova for flowering. They are in 80 degree closet so I water almost every day. The plants are under 1000 watt hps. What do u think is the cause?


*Got any pics DBR? Are you growing in soil or hydro? When you say you have been feeding them 2 or 3 times a week. Is that with nutes or plain water?*


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

i got one the same way TBG. my smaller one in the flower room is way lighter green color. let me go snap some pics


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

ok this was about the only that you could tell a color difference in them cause of the HPS light. 

mine are bagseed so could just be different plants, but this thing is really light green almost yellowish.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like my plant.  I ended up flushing it with Clearex, and giving it a small dose of veg nutes with the flower nutes and it is getting better now.  Lack of Nitrogen...woops.


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 15, 2007)

No pics, sorry.  

I have them in soil.  I feed them 2-3x a week with diluted flora nova, about 1/3 directed dosage.

I think they require more food than I thought.  I just fear overfeeding I guess.

Sometimes it's hard to troulbshoot, especially being a new grower and all, but I thought it might be a nitrogen shortage...I'll add some fert with some nitrogen in it.


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 15, 2007)

Just wondering what week you are in with your flowering.  Yours look just like mine that are in their second week of full flowering.  I gave them a week to sex them after going 12/12 with lights.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 15, 2007)

about the same as yours man roughly two weeks. its been lighter in color even in veg though.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 16, 2007)

this is happening to mine too. the leaves are about 1/10 the size of ur plants tho.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 16, 2007)

i have had a few people comment on the size of the leaves on both of my plants, i am not sure what i am doing to get the moster leaves but since they are what soak up the light to store energy they can get as big as they want. i have also read that the more leaves it has the better the plant saying that 9 leaves means its been grown in a good envioroment, that big plants got 11 leaves


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Jan 16, 2007)

mine only gt 2 or 4 leves and they ar reallu young.


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 16, 2007)

Cyber,

 My seeds are bagweed also.  The source weed had alot of seeds but delivered a "respectable" high for the price of 120 oz.  I'm hoping that since my plants are non-seeded, sinsemilla, they will give a good buzz.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 16, 2007)

ive got a good mix of bagseeds. some are just ones we collect over the past year and are random seeds of various qualities of smoke. i have about 5 though that came from some higher dollor stuff so we will see how those do in compairison to the random ones. so far they are all growing about the same. 

i have found that the hours of daylight it gets is more determining how fast they are growing. i am only giving one set of plants about 15 hours light a day, and i have 4 that are getting a full 24/0 light cycle. the ones under the 24/0 are growing much slower.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 17, 2007)

cq   you mean in veg stage   and you give them  15 of light ??
my firs grow that i damage ( couse i was fu... with it ) i give that plant 16 hours a day and it grow fast now i got them under 18 H  and they are going slow 


with first one i put her under  the window   and later under CFL's     thit that got anything to do with speed of grow


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Jan 17, 2007)

I had my plants lit up for 24 hours non-stop through veg, then went to 13 hrs of light in flowering.  They are growing some nice little buds after only into their second full week of flowering and look healthy.

 I have always heard and read that you should give your plants as much light as possible, there are really no limitations.  You just need to control the heat.  I have my five plants under a 1000 watt hps.  The more light you have, the bigger the plant and the bigger the buds.


----------



## KADE (Jan 18, 2007)

Donnyboyrocks said:
			
		

> there are really no limitations. You just need to control the heat. I have my five plants under a 1000 watt hps. The more light you have, the bigger the plant and the bigger the buds.


 
That's right.... 5000-6000 lumens per foot are optimal for flowering.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 18, 2007)

my flower room has 8833 lumens per sq ft


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 22, 2007)

How can you measure the lumens??? I have one 1000w HPS.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 22, 2007)

a 1000w hps i think puts out like 150,000 lumens. take that and divide it by the lenght and width of your grow room, that will give you your lumens per square foot. 

so for example if your grow room is 4 x 4 thats 16. 150000 divded by 16 = 9375 lumens per square foot.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## KADE (Jan 22, 2007)

120,000 mean lumens in a typical 1000w


----------

